# Scary clown & abandoned circus help



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Chrispa1,Glad you could come on board to the absolute best forum around.I am Rod Spain aka The Undertaker of Creative Corpses.com check out the site at www.creativecorpses.com
First get some fake body parts,get some ballons,maybe try to make a cotton candy stand or concession stand.Get like a bullwhip(prop),tophat,throw some popcorn mixed with fake blood on the floor.Make some rows of chairs with some turned over along with some tables dripping with blood.How that fir starters?

rod spain


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Our theme this year is something similar to yours. We're doing a "Cannibal Clown Carnival". All our Scareactors will be some sort of hideous scary clown. Our main event will be a circus tent we're making out of pieces of burlap (Home Depot, gardeners’ bags). They only cost $4, and are 80"X 80". We will be watering down some white latex paint and giving them a coat or two. Then we will make stripes of red UV paint(rather sloppy & drippy to look like blood). We're putting the burlap over a PCV hexagonal frame. Every thing is going to be UV friendly for that OH SO creepy look, we're having lots of black lights. From the top of the tent we'll have several strings of lights going off to the tree, roof and posts--to give it that carnival look. Some of the strings of lights will be strings of black lights, to help keep the black lite from being drowned out. The front of the tent will be open so our yard haunters can see in. We will have a table set up inside and two creepy clowns inside-one laying on the table and the other standing at the back of the table simulating hacking up the clown for a midnight treat. We will have a red strobe light flashing on them from inside the tent, and I’m making guts from long pink balloons filled with sand and dirt and tied together like links of sausages-we will have the ‘Guts’ laying in a pan on the table, but it will look like they’re being pulled out of ‘BloodO’ the clown. Needless to say he will be screaming and flailing on the table—but at some point I want him to get off the table and go running out into the crowd of spectators—slapping his entrails about, as the ‘Hacker’ chases him with a sculpted balloon knife—and honking a horn at the crowd. We will also have a giant Jack-n-the-Box with a live actor in it. We’re making the back of the box open for easy access and painting it with UV paint—we are painting small cardboard boxes like childrens blocks around it. There will be a scary clown gallery with false pictures in it so one of the clowns can substitute herself with the painting. In front of the gallery we will have a length of carpet with bubble wrap under it(sounds like bugs being squished from what I understand-hehehehehe). There will be half eaten clown bodies here and there, and if I have time I want to make a giant marionette with a blank face hanging from the tree where her strings can be easily jerked to scare the beejeebers outta someone. Well…I think that’s it!—well atleast for now…who knows what might be added. Hope any of this may help you with YOUR circus—Welcome to the BEST Halloween board on the net Crispa, glad to see you here, and happy haunting!!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*OH! And I forgot we were going to make Trick or Treater dummies spun up in cotton candy webs(pink UV fake spider webbing).*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

chrispa1,

If you type "clown" or "circus" into the forum's search engine, you can find lots of ideas for your haunt.


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Darn!! I keep forgetting stuff!--We're going to be having bails of hay sitting around and straw strewn about too![)][)][)]*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

How about a giant cannon on wheels made out of rolled card board, like the kind they used to shoot people out of. You could hang body parts out of the barrel of it, and possibly some body parts next to it ready to be loaded.

Pugsly


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

If it's a haunted circus, don't forget to have a headless lion tamer running around cracking a bullwhip, too!

And Wicked, your haunt this year sounds absolutely awesome!!!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

If it's a haunted circus, don't forget to have a headless lion tamer running around cracking a bullwhip, too!

And Wicked, your haunt this year sounds absolutely awesome!!!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Wow David, that's really weird--How'd you make two exact posts at the EXACT same time?? 

Thanx for the compliment also, we'll be sure and take lots of pictures for the forum album. We're all very excited!!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## chrispa1 (Sep 14, 2003)

wow.. after reading all that, I will have to see about more needed materials.. I need some way to block off the area.. and I thought about the plastic garbage bag looking material but LOWES said it's only 3 ft high, so I am unsure what to do with that. 

The only props I have now.. some stuff I have thought of: 

A apple bobbing tin bucket, with blood in it, and one duck floating on it's side. Behind this I will have a board with prizes above the "winning numbers" some of which will include baby dolls and old toys all beat up and bloody. 

The second prop I thought of will include a cardboard or wood balloon dart game, with bloody balloons and prizes for that also. 

I think the Giant cannon idea.. but what material should I get.. for cheap? I also like the picture idea.. I think I read it right, but it would be cool to have a cardboard piece maybe.. 7 ft in length, painted.. and some how.. have say, 4 pictures of clown faces.. and one real one in the mix, and of course the real one would follow the kids with his eyes.. I thought that was a cool idea, but not sure how to make the other clown faces in the cardboard display....real.. 

Thank you ALL for all the posts on this.. gives me a lot to think about! Anyone or anything else you might think of, that won's cost too much money, please.. feel free to post all ideas..! 

Thanks again!

Chris

CP


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

I absolutely love this idea. I may have to start planning stuff for next year already to go with the Haunted Circus gimmick for a haunted house.

Visit my little corner of Horror...

http://www.angelfire.com/rant/MrNobody/NightofHorror/


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Welcome chrispa1 to our forum. I made a scary clown that jump's up with arm's extended to a height of 9 ft. I made one of those PVC actuator's with a mat switch. It scared the heck out of everybody. Check it out.








And here it is at night.









They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*WOW!!! BOB!! That's fantastic, I love it! Did you get the plans from the Monster project page? Here goes my Dana Delany pout again--"I want ONE!"

Chris, we were going to make our gallery to where you can open and close the pictures from the back(Place them on hinges). We have a lot of repeat victims...Uh!, guests and we wanted to make it so they may not get the same pic twice--keep 'em on their toes so to speak, hehe. I was going to get a few cheap clown masks and paint them scary with UV paints, also so they would be 3-D, looking more like the real thing, and just mount them on cardboard and frame them--also putting a little uv clown hair in the pic. I'm going to drape a small piece of black fabric on the back also, so I can put it over my head--so you won't see the light(hopefuly).

Mr. Nobody, there's something wrong with your link, it doesn't load properly. I tried the other night just incase it was me, but it still won't load right. Glad you like the killer clown theme--we all did too!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah wicked I got the plan's from there. Here is the direct link for the plan's http://www.vilethings.com/id26.htm . I made mine a little bigger and when he is at full extension his hand's are at 9 feet!!! I made the extra precaution with the PVC air actuator of getting a steel fence post and putting it over the actuator in case it blew apart. When a PVC actuator desides to go it doesn't just split, it shatter's. Not a good thing for TOT's to be in the way of. It's just a regular post like the one's for chain link fencing. I'd rather they be safe then sorry. The only other problem is that you can't find a 9 foot tall cloak for something like this so I also learned to use a sewing machine last year and made it myself.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Sewing a costume is NEVER a problem--I was a seamstress for 13 years, and before that I made my own clothes from age 10, using paper bags for patterns. A couple of years ago I made a Godzilla suit complete with lights down the back so you could turn them on and off, whenever you would 'breathe fire'. After THAT, ANYTHING'S a piece of cake! LOL. That's great you were so concerned about the TOTs with your prop--don't EVER want anything tragic to happen to anyone.

PS Thanx for the link*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Damn, Wicked, the longer I know you, the longer your list of talents grow. Seamstress, huh? That's very cool. Anytime I have to sew up anything, I'm sitting in the middle of the living room floor trying to find enough light to thread a needle!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*HAHAHAHAHA!!!! My god David, the longer I know you....the more FF you get!! LMAO!

And you'd be even more impressed if you knew anything about St. John knits--I'm the ONLY one in So. California with enough talent and guts to touch one.*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Is that sew?



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Welcome crispa1 to the forum. I guess clown themes are in style this year.LOL. Doing a dead clown circus myself. I have a large collection of home made tombstones and wanted something new to go with them. All my clowns will be well decomposed. How about music? I don't have the links but there are sites on the web that feature circus music. Might try Half.com or Ebay.

Wicked. WAY TO COOL! I can't wait to see the pictures. 



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I've got a question...Is there anything that Wicked CAN'T DO????I hereby promote her to Queen of Halloween or at least give her some kinda title!You're list keeps going and going and going(kinda like the Everready bunny).

rod spain


----------



## chrispa1 (Sep 14, 2003)

Evil Circus and Clown music can be found at http://artists.mp3s.com/artists/163/michael_hedstrom.html or his website which is http://www.hedstorm.net I just bought the CD,so I hope it's good..sounds like it is tho.



Welcome crispa1 to the forum. I guess clown themes are in style this year.LOL. Doing a dead clown circus myself. I have a large collection of home made tombstones and wanted something new to go with them. All my clowns will be well decomposed. How about music? I don't have the links but there are sites on the web that feature circus music. Might try Half.com or Ebay.

Wicked. WAY TO COOL! I can't wait to see the pictures. 



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.
[/quote]

CP


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Thanx Chris, it's really a catch-22. We were so busy last year having fun and scaring everyone--we didn't get a lot of pictures...I hope to get a lot of pics this year, but at the same time, I hope we are too busy to take many! Hehehehe*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## chrispa1 (Sep 14, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by wicked_
> 
> Wicked,
> 
> ...


CP


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*LOL, Rod, does that make me the Ever-ready Queen of Halloween?
Almost makes me sound a little TOO..."anxious". Thanx for the title...I think. *

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Chris, our YARD haunt IS in the yard--not a 'tour type' haunt.
We set the yard up with our set and props and just wait for the kiddies. They like to watch us doing little scare tactics and they like getting scared, and they like a challange to get their candy. For the tiny tots we just hand out the candy to them--no frightful scares. Corny? I didn't even tell you about our "Monster Hokey-Pokey"! LOL. Some of the best scares I've made was when I was doing a little comidiot routine, throwing them off by letting them get comfortable with your character--then turning evil on them, and scaring the beejeebers outta them. Good luck with whatever you decide*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Cvs is selling the "Marcus The Carcass" Groundbreaker that's needed to make this clown for $14.99. You might want to sign up for CVS Extracare card before you do, though. My local CVS often gives a little extra discount to anyone who shows their card, no matter what they buy (And if you're really lucky and are signed up for the UPromise program, you can get a little cash to use for college or to trade in for "Extrabucks").


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

And now, following THAT commercial message for CVS (whatever that is), back to our scheduled programming....



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------

